# Ted Nasmith has his own official site!



## Link (Dec 19, 2002)

(I'm sorry, but posting this in the "Related Topics" forum wouldn't do this site justice)


Ted Nasmith's site: http://www.tednasmith.com/main.html  

Forget John Howe and Alan Lee (okay, don't forget them), Ted Nasmith is definately my favorite LotR artist! Even The Silmarillion and The Hobbit look fantastic! Kudos to you Ted................


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 20, 2002)

Wow, those are marvelous! I have seen many of Ted's works, but 'Eärendil Searches Tirion' is amazing!!!  Among others, obviously.
John Howe is also very good, he used to be my favorite, but now I'm not sure! 
this thread was moved here from the LotR book section


----------



## Legolam (Dec 21, 2002)

It's funny how a lot of those images turn up in the films. I never realised how much PJ must have taken from established artists to make it seem like what we were watching was how we imagined it. I guess I imagined stuff in my head the way I've seen it in pictures drawn by artists, and that's why the movie stuff seems familiar!


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes Nasmith is awesome, I just got his Two Towers calendar as a Christmas present from my younger brother today, the artwork in it is awesome! And the painting of Shelob really scares me! All spiders should die!


----------

